
Inspired by a HN comment, four half-star characters accepted by Unicode - dwaxe
http://www.righto.com/2016/10/inspired-by-hn-comment-four-half-star.html
======
WorldMaker
Great work!

Next it would be great to revisit the conlang space proposal (for Klingon,
Tengwar/Tolkien Elvish, et al) for the Astral Plane. (There was a previous
proposal before the Astral Plane opened up.)

~~~
kens
I think I'll stay away from that controversial area :-) Klingon got severely
rejected by Unicode in 2001, so it's going to be difficult to turn things
around.

[1] Unicode's reasons for rejecting Klingon:
[http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2001/01212-RejectKlingon.html](http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2001/01212-RejectKlingon.html)
and the official rejection notice:
[http://www.unicode.org/alloc/nonapprovals.html](http://www.unicode.org/alloc/nonapprovals.html)

~~~
WorldMaker
Many of those criticisms are quite fair, and most are still applicable, but I
am curious with a decade and a half difference in time (and a larger encoding
space) if the criticisms are as severe today as they were then.

Of course we definitely have to wait for the Axanar lawsuit to be settled
first. :)

~~~
WorldMaker
Ruminating a bit further: the complaints that there isn't a standard
orthography for writing the language in the symbols, is a bit out of the
jurisdiction of Unicode. Certainly there are symbols encoded in Unicode such
as the academic interest Linear-A and Linear-B where the orthography is an
active area of academic research. It wouldn't be Unicode's job to standardize
the orthography, just the encoding of the "Okudagram" symbols, and let the
academics continue to debate the proper orthography of the Klingon language.

